# Has anyone used the Nikon GP-1 GPS accessory?



## Mandra (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi all,
My husband just heard he was accepted for his first gallery show (WOO-HOO!) and I'd like to get him a congratulations present.  I was looking at the Nikon GP-1 GPS unit because he has a hard time remembering to tag his photos with locations, etc. I figure if the latitude/longitude is automatically added, that cuts down on what he has to do when organizing, etc.

Has anyone used this? Is it worth the money? It looks like it's free, but do I have to buy a service to go with the GPS accessibility? Last, but not least, I read a review that it will work on a D200, but it's not listed as a supported camera on the official Nikon site. Any ideas on that?

I guess one more...  :mrgreen: If you think this isn't a good accessory, do you have any other suggestions for GPS tagging? 

Thanks in advance!
Spec: GP-1 GPS Unit from Nikon


----------



## Mandra (Aug 1, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Garbz (Aug 2, 2009)

Please don't bump unless no one answers for a few days. This is a slow forum. If we know something on the topic we will get to you.

I haven't any experience on Nikon GP-1, but I do know that GPS isn't a service. Having maps is a service, but getting longitude and latitudes is literally a case of analysing a bunch of radio signals that are floating around.

As to if it's worth the money? Well how much is Geotagging worth to you? Personally I don't think I'd spend even $10 on it. Also the D200 interface to GPS is generic. You could interface any common GPS unit to it if the right cable is available. I even found instructions on how to make your own. So as to whether the GP-1 supplies a cable that is D200 compatible, that's a question for Nikon.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Aug 2, 2009)

I have used it on a D200 and a D90, it sucked for acquisition time (over 5 minutes most of the time). Accuracy was OK, but I'd recommend the di-GPS units instead. They cost less and work much better.

GPS service is free! 

This is the one I had on my D200:
http://www.dawntech.hk/di-GPS/mini_2.htm

Works like advertised and very accurate... acquisition time is usually a minute or under in good conditions and re-acquisition (within a short time period or short distance) is usually under 30 seconds if you power it off and back on again. Any GPS will take longer under tree cover or tall buildings.

Enjoy, I love geotagging my photos the exact moment the shutter is released!


----------



## Mandra (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the responses.  



Garbz said:


> Please don't bump unless no one answers for a few days.


I thought it *had* been a few days - will keep this in mind for the future. 



N0YZE said:


> I have used it on a D200 and a D90, it sucked for acquisition time (over 5 minutes most of the time). Accuracy was OK, but I'd recommend the di-GPS units instead. They cost less and work much better.


 
N0YZE - I'll check out the accessory you recommend instead.  I'm still a newbie when it comes to camera gear (I'm not the buyer of the family), so I really appreciate the details!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Aug 3, 2009)

Mandra, don't worry about the bump... it had been long enough, there is no 'rule' on it  I'm glad you did because I had missed the thread earlier.

I wish you the best with your purchase, whatever you decide - it really is fun and easy to use with these cameras.

Here's some others worth checking out as well:

https://www.promotesystems.com/products/Promote-GPS.html
http://www.pc-mobile.net/nikongps.htm

And here's a Bluetooth version $$$ coming some day:
http://www.foolography.com/products/unleashed/


----------



## Mandra (Aug 3, 2009)

Excellent.  Thanks again!!


----------



## Garbz (Aug 4, 2009)

Mandra said:


> Garbz said:
> 
> 
> > Please don't bump unless no one answers for a few days.
> ...



Oh eeek. I'm sorry. I ready 11am followed by 1pm on a topic with a bump by a relatively new forum member and jumped to conclusions. I didn't register that it was on different days. Sorry that is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Mandra (Aug 4, 2009)

Garbz - you're forgiven.  I was wondering what I did to incur your wrath...  :lmao:
Thanks for the response as well!


----------



## Akigely (Jul 21, 2010)

I dont know much about GP-1 for I use easytagger GPS tracker working with my D300 now. I ordered on their website and did the payment by paypal, quite safe and convenient. After 4 days I received the package. 
When I am shooting, easytagger records all the geography position accurately (latitude, longitude, press altitude, barometric, heading and UTM time metadata) and automatically added to photos, no need to tag my photos with locations through software. While, as far as I know, only certain Nikons, from D5000 to D3X support this way. Luckily, my D300 is on the list. Every time I go out for a hike or a vocation, I carry them with me which help recording each exciting and memorable moment. The EasyTagger will *also* track the route that I walked, plotting it along with the photos. This allows me to retrace my steps and share my photos in a more meaningful way.


----------



## KmH (Jul 21, 2010)

> *Has anyone used the Nikon GP-1 GPS accessory?*


 :thumbdown:

How about - *Who has used the Nikon GP-1 GPS accessory? :thumbup:*

When I see it like it's quoted, I want to get all smart-a$$ed and say - "No, nobody anywhere has bought one of those yet, and Nikon is really pissed."


----------



## linon (Oct 8, 2010)

I recommend Easytagger GPS. The best function that superior to GP-1 is route tracking function. And as far as I know, theres few devoice that be with this function. Every time i go hiking or a long trip; it would track the route that i walked, plotting it along with my shootings photos.I am happy with this function.


----------

